
Bill and Melinda Gates stored food in their basement for years - Farbodkhz
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/16/bill-gates-stored-food-in-basement-for-years-to-prep-for-a-pandemic.html
======
sharemywin
If I had his money I'd have a whole underground city.

